# Jagermeister GSD in NJ??



## class3204 (Dec 27, 2009)

Can anyone give me their experiences or what they have heard about this breeder...

Thanks


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Is this their website?

German Shepherd Breeder in New Jersey. Puppies and trained German Shepherd Dogs for sale.


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

He was actually the first breeder that we tried to contact when we first started looking. I emailed him twice and he never answered either email and never called me so we never did connect.


----------



## class3204 (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes, that is his website


----------



## lilysmom (Dec 27, 2000)

I am speaking second hand here.. a young summer cop on the island had gotten a pup from him. He stopped and talked to me as I was walking my GSD. He was very happy with his dog. I also know a family that sent their dog to him for training and they too were very happy. Again, I don't speak with first hand experience but that is 2 positive dealings I have heard of.
Hope this helps,
Pam


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Carlos Rojas is a top performance trainer and top performance breeder. He has produced some exceptional sport dogs over the years and he is very knowledgable.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Top trainer period. Very good breeding program.


----------



## rainy1023 (Dec 27, 2011)

*Our puppy from jagermeister*

He loves his dogs and you can tell he loves what he does. Our puppy is going back for training when he is five months old. He is In my opinion very knowledgeable and is willing to share it with you. I never felt rushed we were able to pick our dog.


----------



## class3204 (Dec 27, 2009)

rainy

just sent you a pm


----------

